# Car import



## chimanis (Mar 16, 2011)

Can anyone give us information about importing a car to Portugal from outside the EU? We are British nationals planning to retire in the Silver Coast in summer 2013. At present we're working in the UAE where cars are relatively cheap. We want to know if there is any restriction on importing cars from this area: we've heard mention of European emissions certificates etc.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## margaretteresa (Mar 12, 2012)

I am moving to Tavira Sept 2012 and want to bring my A3 which is 8 years old. 
I am getting very mixed messages and would like to know the facts from all you experts please!

Margaret


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are several threads on here which will help you out. Just do a search fro "car import" .....

go to SEARCH at the top.....hover...
drop down menu ADVANCED SEARCH .... click

fill in keywords CAR IMPORT ...

THEN choose PORTUGAL FROM THE LIST OF FORUMS (search in forums)

HAPPY READING


----------

